# simpatia e complicità che ci permetteva



## valerie1987

Salve a tutti, traducendo questa frase mi sono trovata davanti ad un interrogativo, quando ci sono 2 elementi il verbo in genere viene accordato al plurale, ma in questo romanzo viene accordato al singolare. Nel tradurre è sbagliato quindi riportarlo al plurale? Anche se suona molto meglio? Perché se viene accordato al singolare in italiano in genere è perché il verbo si riferisce solo al secondo termine (in questo caso _complicità_) e non anche al primo (_simpatia_), ma non mi è chiaro in questa frase. So che il discorso sconfina negli obblighi di fedeltà del traduttore, ma volevo sentire la vostra opinione. Grazie e scusate per i mille dubbi su una sola frase!!

originale ita: "Correva tra noi un'insolita simpatia e complicità, che ci permetteva qualsiasi ironia sulle situazioni e sulle cose."
bozza di traduzione fr: "Il y avait/courait/il existait entre nous (deux) une sympathie inhabituelle et une complicité qui nous permettait/permettaient n'importe quelle ironie à propos des situations et des choses."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Valerie  

Capisco il tuo punto di vista 

Se posso ... secondo me l'autore ha voluto privilegiare la "scorrevolezza" della frase ponendo il verbo all'inizio:  "Correva tra noi ..."  scorre bene e molto meglio di "Correvano tra noi ..." (altrimenti avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Tra noi correvano un'insolita simpatia e complicità", ma, anch'io nel mio piccolo  trovo che non fluisca bene).

Azzarderei una piccola modifica "_Correva_ tra noi _un sentimento _di insolita simpatia e complicità" ... che ne pensi?


----------



## valerie1987

Intanto grazie 
Posso modificare ovviamente solo il francese, che in effetti abbraccerebbe abbastanza bene l'alternativa "un sentiment de sympathie inhabituelle et de complicité qui nous permettait..." in fondo è una piccola aggiunta facilmente compensabile. Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Valerie,

... O l'autore considera '_simpatia e complicità' _come un insieme unico e non divisibile, il che spiegherebbe i verbi al singolare e quella dannata virgola subito dopo _complicità.
_Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, le due soluzioni (permettait/permettaient) suonano ugualmente bene, nel senso che in francese non si sente nessuna differenza. Io opterei per la grammaticalmente ineccepibile "Il y avait/il existait entre nous une sympathie inhabituelle et une complicité qui nous permettaient n'importe quelle ironie à propos des situations et des choses". Secondo me, il verbo 'courir' non va bene in francese.
@ Anja.Ann: aggiungere 'sentimento' è una buona idea... in italiano, ma non mi sembra necessario in francese perché 'Il y avait/il existait' è sempre al singolare .


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Valerie,
> 
> ... O l'autore considera '_simpatia e complicità' _come un insieme unico e non divisibile, il che spiegherebbe i verbi al singolare e quella dannata virgola subito dopo _complicità.
> _Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, le due soluzioni (permettait/permettaient) suonano ugualmente bene, nel senso che in francese non si sente nessuna differenza. Io opterei per la grammaticalmente ineccepibile "Il y avait/il existait entre nous une sympathie inhabituelle et une complicité qui nous permettaient n'importe quelle ironie à propos des situations et des choses". Secondo me, il verbo 'courir' non va bene in francese.
> @ Anja.Ann: aggiungere 'sentimento' è una buona idea... in italiano, ma non mi sembra necessario in francese perché 'Il y avait/il existait' è sempre al singolare .



Entièrement d'accord !


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> @ Anja.Ann: aggiungere 'sentimento' è una buona idea... in italiano, ma non mi sembra necessario in francese perché 'Il y avait/il existait' è sempre al singolare .



Vero e giusto, Matou  ... infatti non ho dato nessun suggerimento per il francese ... solo un'alternativa, come possibile spiegazione, alla versione in italiano. 
Ma ancora non riesco a vedere nessun insieme unico per "simpatia" e "complicità" ... due concetti che sussistono individualmente e vivono separatamente ... sicuramente sbaglio, ma davvero penso che la scelta dell'autore sia stata dettata da pura volontà di conferire "scorrevolezza" alla frase"  

Bisous, bisous, bisous à toi Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

La mia era una semplice ipotesi per adeguare forma grammaticale  e significato possibile. Poi mi dico che l'autore è liberissimo di scrivere come più gli piace e noi d'interpretare come vogliamo se lui non è preciso ... Preferirei di gran lunga che non ci fosse la virgola che facevo notare poiché la traduzione naturale sarebbe allora "il existait entre nous une sympathie inhabituelle et une complicité qui nous permett*ait* n'importe quelle ironie à propos des situations et des choses".

Gros bisous à toi, Anja


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Preferirei di gran lunga che non ci fosse la virgola che facevo notare poiché la traduzione naturale sarebbe allora "il existait entre nous une sympathie inhabituelle et une complicité qui nous permett*ait* n'importe quelle ironie à propos des situations et des choses".
> Gros bisous à toi, Anja



Grande, Matou! Sono assolutamente d'accordo!  

P.S.: Mais! Sono io madrelingua italiana! Come puoi tu sapere della virgola?!


----------



## Corsicum

Tout à fait d’accord avec vos remarques, et si vous le permettez  par simple jeux :
- peut être aussi une variante avec « autoriser » :
_…qui nous autorisait n'importe quelle ironie…_
Autoriser ou permettre il y a une nuance, je fais peut être une erreur ? 
* *
*- *et pourquoi pas :
_Il y avait entre nous un courant de sympathie inhabituel complice qui nous autorisait…_
_Il y avait entre nous un courant de sympathie complice peu commun qui nous autorisait_…


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Grande, Matou! Sono assolutamente d'accordo!
> 
> P.S.: Mais! Sono io madrelingua italiana! Come puoi tu sapere della virgola?!


Grazie  
Per quanto riguarda la punteggiatura, le nostre lingue sono più sorelle che cugine, quindi, sotto quest'angolo, sono quasi madrelingua. Invece, non intuisco in modo sempre esatto la ripetizione o no dell'articolo, come in "un'insolita simpatia e complicità".



Corsicum said:


> Tout à fait d’accord avec vos remarques, et si vous le permettez  par simple jeux :
> - peut être aussi une variante avec « autoriser » :
> _…qui nous autorisait n'importe quelle ironie…_
> Autoriser ou permettre il y a une nuance, je fais peut être une erreur ?
> 
> *- *et pourquoi pas :
> _Il y avait entre nous un courant de sympathie inhabituel complice qui nous autorisait…_
> _Il y avait entre nous un courant de sympathie complice peu commun qui nous autorisait_…


Pour autoriser, tout à fait d'accord. Par contre, avec tes deux dernières solutions, on s'éloigne assez fort de l'original, et, comme tu as déjà remarqué, je suis un partisan de la traduction "au plus près", surtout du point de vue de la structure générale de la phrase. Mais c'est une question de goûts...

Bon weekend à tous les deux !


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Invece, non intuisco in modo sempre esatto la ripetizione o no dell'articolo, come in "un'insolita simpatia e complicità".


Ciao, Matou. Direi che l'articolo indeterminativo solo prima di _simpatia _conferma la tua interpretazione dell'insieme unico e indivisibile, in cui i due sostantivi sono accomunati anche dall'aggettivo _insolita_, altrimenti il nostro avrebbe dovuto scrivere "un'insolita simpatia e *una *complicità che ci permetteva*no*".


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus. E cosa ne pensi di quel tipo di costruzione (un'insolita simpatia e complicità)? Come la definiresti: usuale, insolita, letteraria, antiqua(ta), normale, accettabile...?


----------



## Necsus

Be', nel linguaggio quotidiano la considererei probabilmente insolita, ma come sempre dipende dal registro e dal contesto...


----------

